# ORCA has passed her first test!



## FSTO (10 Aug 2006)

SHE FLOATS!!!

Since the other thread is locked I'll start a new one.

Victoria Shipyards cranned the ORCA into the water at the graving dock at Esquimalt. As I was driving through Dockyard I saw the big blue crane with bridle so I assumed that they would be putting her in the water. Later in the day I saw ORCA alongside. 

I had heard that she would be in the water after the 15th of August, seems that they are slightly ahead of schedule.

Sorry no pictures, but I would think that VIC SHIPS or MARPAC PAFO (if they aren't still fawning all over USS STENNIS) will have some pictures released soon.


----------



## Torlyn (10 Aug 2006)

Yeah, that was pretty neat.  I was on board the Stennis for a while today, but I still managed to see the Orca wet.  Fantastic!

On a side note, the Stennis is HUGE!!  It was kind of unique walking around on board and not smacking my head in to, well, everything.  A little odd returning salutes on board, but c'est la vie.    When in Rome, I guess.

T


----------



## Sub_Guy (10 Aug 2006)

Did ya go to the McDonalds onboard??  :


----------



## Torlyn (10 Aug 2006)

You know, there isn't one onboard the Stennis...  Kinda weird eating in the mess that's as big as the wardroom in Esquimalt on board ship...    Food was pretty good, too.  Mind you, no booze on board...  Silly heathens.  

T


----------



## Rhibwolf (10 Aug 2006)

Im sure they make up for the lack of booze in other ways, and Im sure they run hard when ashore too.
That said, while not opposed to liquor aboard, I do disagree with those who take advantage of it while at sea.  (it happens, and people do get taken to task for it)


----------



## Springroll (11 Aug 2006)

I didn't know the Stennis is in town. If you haven't hopped on yet, definitely do so....it's a blast!


and yes, I know it is in Victoria...


----------



## Torlyn (11 Aug 2006)

She left this morning, going to pick up Air det, methinks.

T


----------



## Sub_Guy (11 Aug 2006)

Ref McDonalds, there isn't one on any of the aircraft carriers, just another urban legend ripping around the naval family........


----------



## Navy_Blue (11 Aug 2006)

Its one thing to take advantage of drinking at sea and another to have a beer after supper in the mess.  If your getting loaded everynight at see there is something wrong.


----------



## Torlyn (11 Aug 2006)

I thought it was more regulated than that...  ARen't the limits 2 drinks per day, and not within 8 hours of your shift, or am I being naive?

T


----------



## navymich (11 Aug 2006)

Torlyn said:
			
		

> I thought it was more regulated than that...  ARen't the limits 2 drinks per day, and not within 8 hours of your shift, or am I being naive?


 Two per day, and not within 6 hours of your watch.


And back to the original topic....

Came back from sea today and the first ORCA is still afloat.  I've enjoyed watching her being built throughout the last few months, and it's great to finally see her in the water.


----------



## Torlyn (12 Aug 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Two per day, and not within 6 hours of your watch.
> 
> And back to the original topic....
> 
> Came back from sea today and the first ORCA is still afloat.  I've enjoyed watching her being built throughout the last few months, and it's great to finally see her in the water.



Thanks, Mich.    Sounds like Venture will be using them starting this spring.  That would be nice...

T


----------



## FSTO (12 Aug 2006)

I noticed yesterday that ORCA II (I don't have her name) is now being assembled.
ORCA commences sea trials at the end of August and should be handed over to the Navy early in the new year.


----------



## navymich (12 Aug 2006)

FSTO said:
			
		

> I noticed yesterday that ORCA II (I don't have her name) is now being assembled.



I missed that, will have to have another look on Monday.  For all that have DIN access, here is the ORCA  link  again.


----------



## Sub_Guy (12 Aug 2006)

The second vessel will carry the name Raven


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Aug 2006)

Now if only we could get the JSS and SSC in the water this fast...


----------



## 30 for 30 (13 Aug 2006)

Will these be commissioned vessels then?


----------



## navymich (13 Aug 2006)

Senor Mono said:
			
		

> Will these be commissioned vessels then?



Yep


----------



## Phrontis (13 Aug 2006)

Where did you hear the ORCAs would be commissioned?  Evereything I've heard suggests they will not be.

My opinion (for what that's worth) is that it would be a mistake to commission them.  Their size and the way they will be employed, with no permanent crew or CO, mitigate against it.  Also, I would be concerned that commissions would open them to all the MARCORDs, etc to which the heavies are subject, which would hamper and complicate their employability as currently envisioned.


----------



## navymich (13 Aug 2006)

That was what I had heard, and I could have sworn I had read that too.  I will re-read through the info on them when I get into work tomorrow.


----------



## career_radio-checker (13 Aug 2006)

Ok, I've been keeping in touch with this thread since its conception on August 10 and have been doing a little bit of my own research. But now it's time to admit defeat.





For the love of Jona, what the heck is an _Orca_?


----------



## navymich (13 Aug 2006)

The ORCA is a new class of ship (Canadian) that is being built, with the first one just in the water this past week.  You might find more information here too: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42855.0/all.html


----------



## FSTO (13 Aug 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Yep


Nope!

They will be the same designation as the YAGs that they are replacing.


----------



## FSTO (14 Aug 2006)

http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/archive/20060814/index.shtml

Here is the story in today's Lookout

First Orca training vessel nearing completion 
Melissa Atkinson
Lookout Editor
August 14, 2006

Last Tuesday, RAdm Roger Girouard rapped his knuckles on the hull of the first Orca Class vessel being built at Victoria Shipyards. The ping of metal that resounded was a reminder the 33-metre training vessel will soon replace the antiquated, wooden hull Yard Auxiliary General (YAG) 300 series.

Victoria Shipyards won the $67.9-million contract to build six Orca class vessels. The small ceremony on the Public Works graving dock jetty, complete with the smashing of champagne on the hull, was a lead up to the Orca being launched the next day. While the first Orca will not be ready to hand over to the navy until November, it needed to go waterside to make room on the jetty for the next vessel.

In attendance were dozens of shipyard workers; Malcolm Barker, General Manager of Victoria Shipyards; Capt(N) Bill Truelove, Commander Maritime Operations Group Four; Cdr Kurt Salchert, Commanding Officer of the Naval Officer Training Centre, Venture; and three junior personnel: Sea Cadet Cory Thomson, A/SLt Melissa Knight and MS Tyson King.

“The young officers, cadets and reservists are going to have a hull and capability that is leaps and bounds ahead of its predecessor,” said the Admiral to the crowd.

The new training platform, primarily for regular and reserve junior officers, has a large, enclosed bridge that is four times bigger than the YAG. Three consoles for navigation, propulsion and damage control will provide the means for Maritime Surface and Subsurface (MARS) officers to hone their bridgemanship and navigational skills.

A/SLt Knight’s eyes lit up when she toured the Orca. She completed her MARS III training in the YAGs, but wished she had a chance to train in the new vessel.

“This is going to make MARS III training phenomenal,”she said. “It has everything we need. The YAG was so disjointed. The radar was below and the bridge was open.” 

She says having the radar readily accessible aids in getting the overall marine picture quickly and more accurately, and reflects what she’ll find on the bridge of a warship. Having an enclosed bridge with an unobstructed 360-degree view will greatly add to crew comfort, allowing them to focus on the job of navigating, she added.

MS King described it as “going from a steam ship to a frigate, from old age to state-of-the art.”

The Orca can reach speeds over 18 knots with its twin Caterpillar engines; that’s almost double that of the YAG. It has an endurance of 660 nautical miles before the fuel tank hits “E”. The decks are lined with a fire retardant and acoustic dampening substance.

But the most noticeable difference between the Orca and YAG are the accommodations. With accommodations for 20 personnel (four crew plus 16 students) in three crew cabins and three larger student cabins, the improvement in comfort levels is impressive. Compared to the YAGs’ lone toilet and lack of showers, the Orca boasts five “heads”, five showers, and five washbasins, split between male and female sailors.

For decades the 50-year-old YAGS have served as a training platform for MARS officers and sailors in the early stages of their training. But high maintenance costs and outdated equipment have forced them into retirement. Over the next three years, each YAG will be replaced by a new Orca.


(In the article they state 6 Orcas, I have seen documents that state we have picked up the option for the other 2 for a total of 8.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Aug 2006)

Is that, is that a (gasp)   FIREARM of some sorts on the Fosc'le????  Snotties could poke someone's eye out with that thing.  Or horrors of horrors shell another innocent hardware store....hehehe.

Honestly, she looks to have nice lines.  I hope they do the kids proud, about bloody time.  As for her still floating, well that just goes to show that Irving did not have their mucky paws in the deal.


----------



## navymich (16 Aug 2006)

For those of you on the DIN, here is the  link  for the pictures of the launch.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Aug 2006)

Thanks Navymich, she sure looks pretty.  New gear is always nice.   About time we got support from the Feds.


----------



## FSTO (18 Aug 2006)

Can't wait to get my hands on her!  (oops, is that sexist?)

Next week I am taking the Bosn QL5 course on there 3 day navigation phase. We'll be using 10 Boat (maybe for the last time?). Last few years we have been limited by the YAG restrictions, but we hope we'll be able to go farther up Strait of Georgia or even to the Broken Islands once we have the ORCA and her sisters.


----------



## Cayuga (30 Aug 2006)

I remember the Commodore gave a briefing at Venture a while back and he said that with the Orca's they asked for things that they would like, but were expecting to get cut out in the usual procurement/developmental process. However, they got approved pretty much straight up what they asked for which was a nice surprise.

When sailing around the Gulf Islands on NETP-O and MARS III in the Yags, it was always embarrassing coming alongside into marinas full of all these swanky nice yachts and all. hmm... Nice multimillion dollar yacht next to a 50 year old smelly boat that even the wood rusts on. Pulling up in an Orca will feel good and show a much more professional and tougher face. Though I will probably be back at Venture as a CTO before I get on them.


----------



## Phrontis (30 Aug 2006)

Say what you will about the YAGs, they've done excellent service for the Navy for a half a century or more.  Just think of how many officers have learned to navigate over the years, how many sea cadets have experienced some seatime, how many crazy yachties have been rescued, how many people have seen the white ensign or the maple leaf flying in a naval vessel, all because of the YAGs.  They weren't designed to do all that, but they did it.


----------



## Neill McKay (30 Aug 2006)

Phrontis said:
			
		

> Say what you will about the YAGs, they've done excellent service for the Navy for a half a century or more.  Just think of how many officers have learned to navigate over the years, how many sea cadets have experienced some seatime, how many crazy yachties have been rescued, how many people have seen the white ensign or the maple leaf flying in a naval vessel, all because of the YAGs.  They weren't designed to do all that, but they did it.



Absolutely.

I think there's also something to be said about learning the old ways before the new.  I expect the ORCAs will have all the latest and greatest navigational instruments for vessels of their size, but in my opinion a person should be able to navigate by visual fix before being allowed to touch a GPS unit, e.g.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Aug 2006)

Using a sextant to do Horizontial angles and plotting a position by construction is good for the soul.


----------



## GAP (30 Aug 2006)

What a lot of newbies forget, is that, yes it is nice to use GPS, and other methods, but what do you do when they are not available?


----------



## Rhibwolf (12 Sep 2006)

Some of that old fashioned stuff is not only useful (to some people in certain trades) it can also be a fun challenge.  As a loggie I had the pleasure of making a long trip in ORIOLE, and our XO taught us to do all that sun run mer stuff.  I have no use for it in my trade, but it was rewarding to know that two weeks from having seen a normal fix, we were within a few hundred yds of our track using the old methods.  While I put more faith in GPS, it was still worth knowing.  
Eventually, however, even new methods become the old ones.  When was the last time anyone hung a loadstone on a thread to find N, or looked at the sun thru an octant?  tech changes necessitate other changes - namely, in how we do our backup trg.  Eventually GPS will be the "old fashioned way."
For you herbie types, do they still make you do met by comp?


----------



## Cayuga (13 Sep 2006)

We got to bust out the sextants on MARS IV... lots of fun... More of that sort of thing to come on the sea phase since our CTO is a hardcore navigator. I enjoyed it and it was one of those things that makes you feel extra salty.


----------



## newfin (13 Sep 2006)

Well, does anyone have any more current news on our latest vessel?  Have they untied her from the wharf yet and taken her out to sea?  Has anybody been aboard lately to look at her.  Is she complete yet?  Navymich?  Any news that fit to tell?


----------



## Torlyn (14 Sep 2006)

They've got one in the water, but she's not moving yet...  Other than that, still waiting for Oct 26 (RUMINT) "launch" date.


----------



## navymich (14 Sep 2006)

Torlyn said:
			
		

> They've got one in the water, but she's not moving yet...  Other than that, still waiting for Oct 26 (RUMINT) "launch" date.



Actually, her launch has already happened.  That was the event in August that put her in the water.  The Oct event is the official naming ceremony.


----------



## FSTO (14 Sep 2006)

Next week they will be starting sea trials. The big event will be when the Navy accepts the first one. Hull two has the superstructure attached and Hull three is being put together. I would assume that hull 4 is being welded together as we speak.


----------



## newfin (14 Sep 2006)

Sounds great!  Nice to hear that things are moving along well as planned.  Do we know what the first one will be christened?  Unofficially of course.


----------



## navymich (14 Sep 2006)

The "christening" is the naming ceremony and that is in October.  I'm sure the official date will be announced beginning October.  I'll keep my eye out for it and post it then.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Sep 2006)

Any pictures of the ones being built?


----------



## navymich (14 Sep 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Any pictures of the ones being built?



Nothing has yet been released to the public.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (14 Sep 2006)

I did my time in the old YFPs and YAGs and while it was kinda fun I'm sure these new hulls will be of real help to preparing people to serve in our 21st century Navy....we didn't have radar on the YAGs in my day.


----------



## Cloud Cover (1 Oct 2006)

Nice image.  A smart looking vessel.


----------



## newfin (2 Oct 2006)

From the cadet site it says that the Navy will accept the first one into service on November 17th.


----------



## newfin (5 Nov 2006)

Here's a photo I found.


----------



## newfin (5 Nov 2006)

Please note that the above photo I posted was provided by Victoria Shipyard.

Thank you LCdr Gerry Pash for the reminder.

George


----------



## newfin (15 Nov 2006)

There is another photo posted on the CASR site.


----------



## fear-acfhuinn luinge (18 Nov 2006)

Great photo in the Times Colonist today. What a sweet ride... ;D


----------



## STONEY (22 Nov 2006)

If you guys get this excited about an Orca i'd hate to think what would happen if you saw a real warship.

Toodles.


----------



## Neill McKay (22 Nov 2006)

STONEY said:
			
		

> If you guys get this excited about an Orca i'd hate to think what would happen if you saw a real warship.



Against a YAG 300-class vessel, the ORCA is a big step up.


----------



## navymich (22 Nov 2006)

ORCA Acceptance from A Channel News (click picture to view video)


----------



## SoF (22 Nov 2006)

Thx for vid Mich; great looking ship


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (22 Nov 2006)

Loved hearing the Naval Prayer in the background there....haha but that's just me! ;D


----------



## navymich (22 Nov 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Loved hearing the Naval Prayer in the background there....



Thought you might.    And honestly?  I thought it was nice to hear too.  You don't hear it enough anymore, and sadly, there aren't many that even know it either.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (22 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Thought you might.    And honestly?  I thought it was nice to hear too.  You don't hear it enough anymore, and sadly, there aren't many that even know it either.



Arrgh! When I was Chaplain at Discovery we had it in our hat so when you took off your cap for prayers you could sneak a peek at the words and follow along! ;D


----------



## navymich (23 Nov 2006)

Here is the blurb from CH News on the acceptance:


----------



## navymich (23 Nov 2006)

And here is ORCA causing trouble with the neighbours already.  From where I live, I can hear ship's bells, alarms and horns.  But the sound Tue night was very different from any other I had heard and I couldn't place it.  It sounded like a fog horn or a freighter's whistle on high speed.  I wish they had taped it for this clip.  Nice to find out what it ended up being though.  I can't imagine the residents of Esquimalt were any too happy, glad I am further away at least.


----------



## andpro (23 Nov 2006)

well it's good to know that the fire alarms work, I hope there aren't too many bugs to work out, they should have them all worked out by the time I start training on them. 
what about that reporter: Cmdr Lebla*nk* ????


----------



## navymich (23 Nov 2006)

andpro said:
			
		

> what about that reporter: Cmdr Lebla*nk* ????



Too funny.  I missed that the first time, but just watched it again.  Should be pronounced as the french word for white.  I guess because he is English, they assumed....


----------



## Cronicbny (23 Nov 2006)

Can't wait for my SRI approved late night ship initiated....  >


----------



## navymich (23 Nov 2006)

Cronicbny said:
			
		

> Can't wait for my SRI approved late night ship initiated....  >



Yes, I hear those quite well.  If it is a clear summer night, I can hear the upper deck broadcast too from the heavies stating the emergency and location.  I like it more when it is 0700 and I am on leave.  I laugh knowing that someone has been hit.  ;D


----------



## navymich (1 Dec 2006)

http://www.goldstreamgazette.com/portals-code/list.cgi?paper=12&cat=43&id=781851&more=



> *Classroom on the ocean  *
> 
> By Mark Browne
> Esquimalt News
> ...









Capt. Bill Truelove stands on the bridge of the new naval training vessel Orca.


----------



## FSTO (1 Dec 2006)

Went on her yesterday for a sail. She is a good little ship, tons of room and is a quantum leap from the YAGS. We were discussing how this ship will give the MARS officers more of a step up in ship handling (we'll be able to do OOW manoeuvres with them) and at the same time give the NETPO kids real hands on experience at line handling, coming to an anchourage, coming to a buoy etc. She is quick and handles like a dream. She also has all the bells and whistles expected on a modern bridge.

It is inevitable that mission creep will come, and I welcome it.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Dec 2006)

Have they designed it to carry weapons?


----------



## DONT_PANIC (3 Dec 2006)

I believe they had a mounting for a .50cal (whether or not it would carry the weapon is another question), but I could be wrong.


----------



## Gus (8 Dec 2006)

As the adage goes, "fitted for, but not with"


----------



## pjocsak (11 Dec 2006)

Haze Gray and Underway has posted a list of the (proposed?) names of the ORCAs.

http://www.hazegray.org/navhist/canada/current/orca/

P


----------



## navymich (11 Dec 2006)

InterestedCivilian said:
			
		

> Haze Gray and Underway has posted a list of the (proposed?) names of the ORCAs.
> 
> http://www.hazegray.org/navhist/canada/current/orca/
> 
> P



Good link.  They are also listed in the article posted in reply#63: 





> Aside from the Orca, the future vessels will be named the Raven, Caribou, Fox, Wolf, Grizzly, Cougar and Moose.


----------



## andpro (11 Dec 2006)

Have they changed Fox to Renard? At Haze Gray and Underway they have the name Renard but not Fox.


----------



## navymich (11 Dec 2006)

andpro said:
			
		

> Have they changed Fox to Renard? At Haze Gray and Underway they have the name Renard but not Fox.



I'll check the DIN link next time I'm at work and see what they have listed there for names.


----------



## Cronicbny (11 Dec 2006)

Renard is the name (French for Fox, of course)


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Dec 2006)

Love the names. I seem to remember that some of the YFPs and YAGs had names similar to those too. I love the tradition of renaming ships after previous ships. I just hope they do the same with the JSS and the BHS (if that ever comes to pass).


----------



## navymich (19 Dec 2006)

http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/archive/20061218/4.shtml



> Orca 55, inspiration for replica
> 
> Pam Lloyd
> Staff writer
> ...







Alex James, 75, works on his radio-controlled model replica of Orca 55, the navy’s newest training vessel.


----------



## Stoker (20 Jan 2007)

Just heard they are planning to put "B" tickets on them as engineers along with reg force 2 B's. This will be an excellent chance for NRD personnel to maintain their qualifications.


----------



## Cronicbny (20 Jan 2007)

I wonder how that will work with all NAVRES contracts being frozen....

If this hold true (very doubtful - and I'd like a source) who will man the positions on the MCDVs? We're about to embark on WUPS with 2 B's so I'm curious where these magical people will come from. 

Oh, AND given the recent msg traffic from NAVRES, since new NRD/OJT contracts are SUSPENDED and only MISSION ESSENTIAL billets will be permitted backfill I don't only want a source, I think I'd like some supporting message traffic. *IF* this ends up being true, I'll eat my hat... in the mean time...

SHOW ME THE REFERENCE!

I've heard all the ships are tied up alongside too... funny how that isn't so factual.


----------



## Stoker (20 Jan 2007)

Cronicbny said:
			
		

> I wonder how that will work with all NAVRES contracts being frozen....
> 
> If this hold true (very doubtful - and I'd like a source) who will man the positions on the MCDVs? We're about to embark on WUPS with 2 B's so I'm curious where these magical people will come from.
> 
> ...



Yes all contracts for NAVRES are suppose to be frozen, however some people are getting extensions for OJT. You guys do have a "B" ticket crunch right now, happily we are flush in the "B" ticket department right now. I'm surprised that you are going to sail for WUP's with two "B"', to my knowledge that has never happened out here. I'm surprised that your coast haven't asked for a backfill from our coast since we are not sailing for a while. Of course with the contract freeze right now there will be no MESO's for the ORCA's, but soon as more money is acquired there will eventually be MESO's on the ORCA"s. The pool of people will hopefully come from the NRD to sail them, just like the YAGS.If you want documentation send me your military e-mail address and i'll send of a copy of the TNA doc listing the training requirements for MESO's for ORCA's.


----------



## navymich (1 Feb 2007)

For those in the area and interested in seeing her:

R 302230Z JAN 07
FM MAROPSGRU FOUR HQ ESQUIMALT
TO AIG 2615
AIG 2616
BT
UNCLAS DCOMD 009
SIC LAB
SUBJ: ORCA TOUR - 9 FEB 07
IN RESPONSE TO NUMEROUS REQUESTS, PCT 55 WILL BE AVAILABLE TO FLT
AND BASE PERS FOR TOURS 0900-1200 09 FEB 07. ORCA IS BERTHED AT B2
JTY
BT


----------



## Cayuga (2 Feb 2007)

I hope to get down and take a tour on Friday. It will be nice to take a tour and imagining what life will be like cruising round the gulf islands in one of them.  With the YAGs, you felt very much like the poor relative as you docked next to multi-million dollar yachts. Now it will be the sleek, mean navy machines. Not to mention waving to the MCDVs as you cruise on by.  ;D


----------



## Ljealexander (18 Jun 2007)

While this is not a particularly current topic, the attached link provides an interesting reference and photos to this class of vessel. Enjoy. LA

http://jproc.ca/rrp/orca.html


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the link, I notice that it comes with fixed trim tabs, wonder if it is a fix based on computer modelling of the hull form to prevent her from digging a hole at high speed, downside is it will make her a bit erratic when backing.


----------



## newfin (26 Apr 2008)

So can anyone tell us if all 8 of these vessels have been constructed now?  I have not heard anything about them for a while.  Are the YAGs still in service and if so for how much longer?


----------



## sonardork (28 Apr 2008)

Two more to go, MOOSE and COUGAR. all the others have been trialled, accepted and have had SRIs.
Really fun boats, they lean into turns instead of away and if troll is not engaged you might just spill your coffee from a standing start !!


----------

